# applying visit visa while under a petition



## guraot (Jun 9, 2009)

Can anyone give me an advise please...

I'm working here in dubai, My sister petitioned me and my family (family status) in US for maybe 8years ago now. I plan to apply for visit visa because my mother whose also in US is sick and I just want to visit her. Will this affect my petition? even if I'm just going to visit US for a month or two?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

guraot said:


> Can anyone give me an advise please...
> 
> I'm working here in dubai, My sister petitioned me and my family (family status) in US for maybe 8years ago now. I plan to apply for visit visa because my mother whose also in US is sick and I just want to visit her. Will this affect my petition? even if I'm just going to visit US for a month or two?


You can apply ..you may not be sucessful ... they will assume immigrant intent


----------

